# Frigidaire freezer noise (sounds like a compressor)



## onelove (Oct 8, 2010)

*Frigidaire freezer noise -- [SOLVED]*

EDIT: Optionally, pros, just check out the youtube video of the noise (linked below). You'll probably know what it is without reading my long description. Thanks.

Over the course of the last 2 months, I've been getting intermittent (starting weekly, then more frequent) noise from the freezer compartment (seems loudest when you stick your head in freezer & noise seems to be coming from behind the ice tray, either behind the baffle or else from the metal motor housing for the ice screw.) Noise level is enough to hear from other end of the house - significant.

I had previously resolved the problem by unplugging the fridge for 2-4 hours, after which time the noise would not resume. 

Upon unplugging the noise seems to wind down, like a motor slowing down, over the course of about 1-2 seconds. 

The freezer does still make ice. 

I thought I had solved the problem by turning off the icemaker because the last month has been quiet.

However, last 36 hours, I've been unable to get the noise to stop by unplugging & allowing to sit for a few hours. 

Thanks for any suggestions!

Model #: FRS3R5ESB6

I posted the video on youtube so you can hear this lawnmower sound firsthand:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkVQkW4Mv1s

Thanks for any input!


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

Almost sounds like a loose fan blade hitting the housing....


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

it's the fan blade hitting ice. probably your i/m is dripping water down the inside when it fills or you have an air leak and it's building up ice.better correct problem soon or you'll lose refrigeration if that fan stops.


----------



## onelove (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks a million for the responses - I really appreciate it.

Found a rough schematic here that helped me figure out where to disassemble:
http://www.repairclinic.com/Refrigerator-Side-By-Side-Appliance-Diagram

Also found some troubleshooting pages that would have helped, had I found them earlier:
http://www.repairclinic.com/Refrigerator-Troubleshooting?red=Refrigerator-Repair-Help#Itsnoisy

Found the fan above the evaporator:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ylZvVAJEJ4
Fan had a sheet of ice obscuring the top aperature of the fan. Once I removed that, problem resolved.


----------

